# Serve And Protect....Cop Stuff



## Nightsblood (Jan 12, 2010)

Its been awhile since I posted. Been busy doing these badge photos for everyone else, figured Id try our new badge. Threw in a "bullet" photo too. Was experimenting with foil paper. I liked it, made working with the light a little easier.


----------



## DReali (Jan 12, 2010)

#1 is really good but I'm thinking the DOF is a bit shallow, I'd like to see the ammo a bit sharper. I love #2!
Are hollow-points standard issue for U.S. law enforcement?


----------



## Dominantly (Jan 12, 2010)

In most places they are (US)... Our Military can't use them in small caliber weapons though (just snipers due to increased accuracy).


----------



## Nightsblood (Jan 13, 2010)

You know what, I run into that comment all the time on here.  I like the shallow DOF, always have.  Whats funny is, I find photographers dont generally like it shallow while people who dont shoot photos enjoy the "out of focus" look like I do.  Whats that say about me?  Hmm, strange.

I feel like if everythings in focus, just takes something away from the photo, like theres nothing to think about.

Dont know whats correct, but thanks for the comment, I appreciate it.


----------

